# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Roda Podravka, ima li koja?

## beilana

cure, nigdje podravine, ima li koja iz ovog kraja?

----------


## beilana

baš nijedna? jel to moguče?!?

----------


## Peterlin

A kaj trebaš? Ja sam Koprivničanka, ali živim u Zagrebu već preko 30 godina, tak da ne znam da li se to računa. I nisam Roda, samo sam forumašica.

----------


## Taisha

Ja sam isto rodom iz jedno mjesta pored Koprivnice ali živim već 10  godina u Zg, isto samo forumašica.

----------


## beilana

ma da, to me i zanimalo, koliko ima forumašica na rodi iz podravine, al vidim da ima samo bivših podravki  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> ma da, to me i zanimalo, koliko ima forumašica na rodi iz podravine, al vidim da ima samo bivših podravki


Gle, tu pogledaj koje cure su rađale u Koprivnici - velika je vjerojatnost da su iz Koprivnice ili okolice: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/5788-Ro...15#post2152415

----------

